# What do you all think will come to the US first??



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey All, we all prepare for different reasons. Me and my family prepare for weather since NJ is prone to hurricanes and some harsh winter storms. Lately more tornadoes also. But the more i see and hear im starting to think possible a reset with our debt is coming which would be insane. What do you all think is going to happen??


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A reset or economic collapse is a certainty in my opinion. Lets just hope that it is bad enough that we the people will be able to get to those responsible for the nations destruction and drag them into the streets and stretch their necks. It will be the time to hold a lot of traitors accountable.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

As long as they reset my mortgage to zero, that would be cool. Would greatly stimulate the economy as I'd spend money on other things I need but can't afford.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a friend from school is works in the economic sector, we got into prepping and then one day he just stopped talking to me... but before that he told me more than once he felt a big drop in the floor was coming. He said he couldn't understand how it's gone on this long... the way things are done. He tried to explain it some, and at the time it made sense, but that was 4 years ago and I don't remember the juicy parts. 

But yes, I'm one of those who believe the entire system could crash, including other markets (countries) that may start the domino process that ends with us. However, I'm also one of those guys who thinks our power grid could be just off by one of five groups-states-gangs. And... at the top of my list is a Yellowstone event. Any more questions? :vs_smile:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It will happen at some point. I believe the big drop will be when the dollar is no longer the reserve currency to buy oil.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A lot will come to the US, earthquakes, hurricanes. Economic collapse. But a super bug will be what takes us all out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm gonna go with Stupidity. It's a killer and takes more lives ever day than anything else.

I'm gonna prepare by not only increasing my knowledge, but more importantly by learning how to identify stupid people before they can hurt me.

I can't stop a hurricane, earthquake, EMP, financial collapse, Super bugs, or grow crops in radioactive ground.....but I can try to avoid letting stupid people into my life and near me....or determine what I can have and when.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I can just about garantee in 2019 a ice storm , loss of power 1/2 hour to ???, heavy rains with localized flooding and tornado's. 

There will be lots of demostrations and protest with a big one , the Womens March coming up on the 19 Jan . Localized violence as in pushing , shoving , tear gas in some of the larger metro areas for some of those marches. Easy enough to avoid, again should be pretty tame and localized but then no one expected the White Nationalist to use guns and vehicles at Charlottesville in 2017.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> ....
> 
> There will be lots of demostrations and protest with a big one , the Womens March coming up on the 19 Jan . Localized violence as in pushing , shoving , tear gas in some of the larger metro areas for some of those marches. Easy enough to avoid, again should be pretty tame and localized but then no one expected the White Nationalist to use guns and vehicles at Charlottesville in 2017.


Yep....Stupid people doing stupid things.... Stay away from them.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Economic collapse, if the players are exposed..
I truly believe our world is being run by Oligarchy's, in hiding.
When families have enough money to fund a country for wars, that should tell you something..
Economic collapse, famine, disease, WAR.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Economic collapse, severe weather event, EMP, Democrat in the White House post Trump are all realistic possibilities. Zombie invasion, locusts, communists from Red China invading while possible, not as likely. Coming in contact with nut jobs, stupid people, home invaders and other assorted criminals very likely. I prepare for it all as best as I can, likely or not.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Economic collapse, followed by civil "unrest". LOL I always thought that phrase funny, "civil unrest". When the looters, the food stampers, the welfare collectors, i.e. the entitled left is suddenly without carts of government funded WalMart sugar and carbs to stuff their idiot maws with, we will see something which I think everyone would agree DWARFS "unrest". Burning, looting, mob killing.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

As far as I see it the country/world is already screwed, because trees and bugs are dying at an insane rate all over the world. Our ecosystem is falling apart (country and world). Does anyone listen to Chris Martenson (Peak Prosperity)? He talks about it all the time.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Economic collapse has been predicted for decades and yet the powers that be have been capable of keeping it at bay? I’ve worked in financial services over twenty years and can’t tell you how, explain it, or even understand it but they manage to continue to avoid it. 

One thing I tire of is this will be it because scenarios. It’s not going to be one thing it will be a calamity of events or markets. In 08/9 both housing and stocks plummeted and yet we managed because they studied the Great Depression and realized it could have been avoided and they did. Money supply was increased and that is inflationary but now I think they hide inflation and stagnation is the rule. 

I would not bank on a collapse in our lifetime, but if it does happen and you are prepared for it then you can handle anything.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> Economic collapse has been predicted for decades and yet the powers that be have been capable of keeping it at bay? I've worked in financial services over twenty years and can't tell you how, explain it, or even understand it but they manage to continue to avoid it.
> 
> One thing I tire of is this will be it because scenarios. It's not going to be one thing it will be a calamity of events or markets. In 08/9 both housing and stocks plummeted and yet we managed because they studied the Great Depression and realized it could have been avoided and they did. Money supply was increased and that is inflationary but now I think they hide inflation and stagnation is the rule.
> 
> I would not bank on a collapse in our lifetime, but if it does happen and you are prepared for it then you can handle anything.


There are a number of ways to hide inflation. One of my favorites is shrinking products: instead of raising prices, the amount of product is reduced, and often the packaging changed as well. Go out and buy a large Snickers Bar, they are back to dividing the bar in two halves, with that little space now between them.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Economic collapse has been predicted for decades and yet the powers that be have been capable of keeping it at bay? I've worked in financial services over twenty years and can't tell you how, explain it, or even understand it but they manage to continue to avoid it.


Nobody can refuse to look at math though, world debt over $20 trillion and doing nothing but going up. So we can't act like this is anything like 'Same old same old.'


stowlin said:


> In 08/9 both housing and stocks plummeted and yet we managed because they studied the Great Depression and realized it could have been avoided and they did.


I assume 'We' is the US? Well the world IS falling apart country by country. The US is way better because we 'Studied' the Great Depression? No IMO, the US is completely incomparable today as it was during the Great Depression. The entire push for getting our tentacles into the entire world's economies via the military industrial complex that Eisenhower warned us about had not even begun yet during the Great Depression. The US doesn't even have half the self sustaining industry that it did during the Great Depression, yet we fell way sooner during the GD, why? Because we were not buoyed by the entire world in an environment of US Dollar world reserve currency in 1930s. As Peter Schiff says often we export green paper and the rest of the world sends us hard assets. As much as we could have possibly studied the GD, today our world reserve currency has us laying on a 20 foot life raft, during the GD they didn't have that huge advantage, they just had arm floaties. You would have to believe that these countries that are falling apart NOW are falling apart because they have poorer Great Depression scholars...the Great Depression was a global event so they are familiar with it too.

It's blowing everyone's mind how long we (not the countries already hurting way worse) are staying afloat, but the truth is there's NOTHING in history it can be compared to it. It certainly can't be compared to 1930s America. We have our tentacles in the entire world, not true in the GD.


stowlin said:


> I would not bank on a collapse in our lifetime, but if it does happen and you are prepared for it then you can handle anything.


The severity of the 'Collapse' is also anyone's guess for the same reason, this situation is not comparable to any other time. Now if you listen to Jim Rickards you'll get a much calmer possibility/explanation, he often points out that we've had multiple currency resets over the past century, and the world didn't fall apart then. But still, if that reset means yanking away our reserve currency status that will not go unnoticed!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Of course, there could be consequences to all this radioactivity...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Nobody can refuse to look at math though


That's not been my experience. PLENTY of people refuse to look at math...


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> That's not been my experience. PLENTY of people refuse to look at math...


Sorry, nobody 'Should' refuse to look at math lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One huge difference between the era of the Great Depression and now is that back then a much greater percentage of the population lived in rural and small town areas and grew some of their own food.
People were more self sufficient back then, too. They had to be, there was no big government nanny state.

I have heard that the market goes in seven year cycles. It is time for a reset anytime.
How bad will it be?
My wife and I have no debt, live rurally, and grow some of our own food. Just like our ancestors.
Are we ready? No, but a lot more ready than city dwellers with big debt.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Weather is likely always the first. It comes in many forms , it can cause both expected and unexpected damage and loss of life. A power no one can stand against if it comes down hard. Now Socialism has come to number two for me. The promise of free stuff and a failure to deliver will cause social unrest like we have never seen. Two thing they want free stuff and drugs.
With a Muslim in congress call to abolish DHS , thinking we are really screwed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Since I live at the very end of "tornado alley," my bet is that 'weather' is going to get me. For example, I never thought we would have -55 degree weather and constant spates of ice and snow. Tonight we get 5 to 10 inches of snow--but we're still chipping ice off our driveway and walk.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have read that the euro will crash first.. which makes sense

once that crashes.. then we need to look to being prepared even more
---------------------------
https://internationalman.com/articles/what-will-happen-to-you-when-the-dollar-collapses/

First, the Euro Crash

It's safe to say that the EU, the US, and quite a few other jurisdictions are nearing currency crashes, and in all likelihood, the euro will go before the dollar. So, unless the EU has already prearranged a new euro, the US dollar might well be chosen as an immediate solution to the problem, as the US dollar is presently recognised and traded throughout Europe. Therefore, a relatively painless transfer could be made.
Then, the Dollar Crash

However, the dollar, which is presently praised as being a sound currency, is really only sound in relation to the euro (and some other lesser currencies). Once its less stable brother, the euro, collapses, the dollar will be exposed.

As the US dollar is a fiat currency and is on the ropes, the US (and any other country that is using the dollar as its primary currency when the time comes) will experience a currency emergency at the street level that will be unprecedented.

The big question that is generally not being discussed is: The day after the crash (and thereafter), what will be the currency that is used to buy a bag of groceries, a tank of petrol, a meal at a restaurant? Certainly, the need will be immediate and will be on a national level in each impacted country, affecting everyone.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm banking on the Japanese Yen. They seem to be friendly to the USA from their part of the world, and after I checked (and even with their low yield against the dollar) the Yen seems to be stable, or as about as stable as paper currency can get.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm preparing for a liberal female as our next commander in chief. That, or a zombie apocalypse. I think I prefer the zombies.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I'm preparing for a liberal female as our next commander in chief. That, or a zombie apocalypse. I think I prefer the zombies.


If Hillary had been elected, you would have had BOTH.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Weather is likely always the first. It comes in many forms , it can cause both expected and unexpected damage and loss of life.


It did happen in my neck of the woods. I believe more than a dozen people died in the mid-west because of the intense cold and continual layers of new snow.

Since we live on a side street we were last on the plowing list. We had to call to get our driveway cleared. You should see the pile of snow that was created just by clearing thirty feet of the driveway.

I never really cared for February. I was never a hockey or basketball fan, and all of the talk stations preempt their broadcasts for college sports. Until this weather changes, the high-point of my day will be going to the gym.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I'm preparing for a liberal female as our next commander in chief. That, or a zombie apocalypse. I think I prefer the zombies.


my fears about a black POTUS came half right >>>> I knew that almost immediately after his election the white half would forever disappear - along with it any pretence of a racial impartial presidency - and that early on Boston university incident spelled out the future damn quikly ....

only saving grace for the 8 years is that none of the big boys made their stategic world dominating move - and - the BLM types couldn't get a nationwide riot started >>> Ferguson and Baltimore were little taste bits ...

we can be damn lucky a lazy con man got elected VS someone that was actually motivated >>> could have left the country in even worse shape than it was ....


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> A lot will come to the US, earthquakes, hurricanes. Economic collapse. But a super bug will be what takes us all out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have long thought that it is most likely that it will be a bug that will drop the World back to the Stone Age. I don't think that it is beyond the realm of possibility that some radical group has a member with the education to weaponize a common disease like the flu or measles, although I understand that small pox seems to be one of the favorites by some experts.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Notold63 said:


> I have long thought that it is most likely that it will be a bug that will drop the World back to the Stone Age. I don't think that it is beyond the realm of possibility that some radical group has a member with the education to weaponize a common disease like the flu or measles, although I understand that small pox seems to be one of the favorites by some experts.


If one believes the stories, both the US and Russia have weaponized smallpox just waiting to get loose...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> It did happen in my neck of the woods. I believe more than a dozen people died in the mid-west because of the intense cold and continual layers of new snow.
> 
> Since we live on a side street we were last on the plowing list. We had to call to get our driveway cleared. You should see the pile of snow that was created just by clearing thirty feet of the driveway.
> 
> I never really cared for February. I was never a hockey or basketball fan, and all of the talk stations preempt their broadcasts for college sports. Until this weather changes, the high-point of my day will be going to the gym.


 While we pay the tax we are the last to roads plowed. The main road we live on was just plowed 30 minutes ago. We learn to care for our self. My late father in-law always would say we have to get through the first 2 weeks of February. After that down hill.
Between our place , mother inlaws and 2 neighbors . I had 1 500cc ATV, 1 Polaris Ace stuck on ice and snow. Drug out one of the Polaris Commanders to pull them both out. Next year at least one of the Commanders gets a plow.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hiding price increases with smaller sizes of products is kind of anecdotal and not really indicative of national inflation most who believe in pending economic collapse believe in. When energy prices, wages, and taxes increase you have more of an inflationary state. What is the price of gasoline now in the US? $3? And while 30 years ago it was a dollar you got 12 miles to the gallon and now you can get 36 so is it really inflationary? That too is anecdotal. What we fear in collapse is hyper inflation like in Venezuela today and that's not hitting anywhere outside failed nations.



StratMaster said:


> There are a number of ways to hide inflation. One of my favorites is shrinking products: instead of raising prices, the amount of product is reduced, and often the packaging changed as well. Go out and buy a large Snickers Bar, they are back to dividing the bar in two halves, with that little space now between them.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> Hiding price increases with smaller sizes of products is kind of anecdotal and not really indicative of national inflation most who believe in pending economic collapse believe in. When energy prices, wages, and taxes increase you have more of an inflationary state. What is the price of gasoline now in the US? $3? And while 30 years ago it was a dollar you got 12 miles to the gallon and now you can get 36 so is it really inflationary? That too is anecdotal. What we fear in collapse is hyper inflation like in Venezuela today and that's not hitting anywhere outside failed nations.


To quote: "Hiding price increases with smaller sizes of products is kind of anecdotal and not really indicative of national inflation most who believe in pending economic collapse believe in. I've read that sentence three times and am still not sure I understand it. Anecdotal? Yes, I suppose it is... I am relaying my personal observation of this technique employed since the late '70's. To quote you: "most who believe in pending economic collapse believe " You're claiming to know what "most" believe"? I'll need more convincing on that one. To quote" What is the price of gasoline now in the US? $3? And while 30 years ago it was a dollar you got 12 miles to the gallon and now you can get 36 so is it really inflationary?" This is, I am afraid, missing the point entirely: *Technology* has increased gas efficiency, which is irrelevant when discussing inflation. Without inflation, a $1 gallon of gas would be going three times further dollar for dollar today. To quote: "What we fear in collapse is hyper inflation like in Venezuela today and that's not hitting anywhere outside failed nations. Yes... failed nations specifically BECAUSE of hyper inflation and socialist policy. It's a bit silly to remark on the obvious: that a nation isn't failed UNTIL it's failed. NO nation is immune, especially one like ours with a debt based printed fiat currency. We are under the category of fail*ING*.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

@StratMaster sorry I am not professing to claim what most people believe I was referring to the people who prep / fear economic collapse, for most of them (those people) believe hyper inflation is a big part of economic collapse.

Anecdotal examples are all we can really share because actual inflation is currently reasoned and under control. If it wasn't we'd be in a state of economic collapse right?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> @StratMaster sorry I am not professing to claim what most people believe I was referring to the people who prep / fear economic collapse, for most of them (those people) believe hyper inflation is a big part of economic collapse.
> 
> Anecdotal examples are all we can really share because actual inflation is currently reasoned and under control. If it wasn't we'd be in a state of economic collapse right?


Hyper inflation is what one sees at the END, when it's really too late to exchange your worthless dollars for hard assets. OTHER obvious signs of a pending economic collapse specific to THIS nation: 1) unfunded liabilities at absurd and impossible levels at local, state, and federal levels 2) debt at levels that cannot EVER be paid BACK 3) money being printed as a temporary fix (quantitative easing Obama) and debt based 4) Money has ALREADY lost 90+% of purchasing power 5) Over valued assets set to crash 6) serious competition from other currencies 7) partial (leading to total) loss of petrodollar status as per BRICS agreement, and more to follow. Anyway, we WILL see hyperinflation when all those dollars other nations were FORCED into stockpiling start coming home to roost. Petrodollar status is what kept the dollar valuable, and upon losing that status it will crash. Again, if we are already SEEING hyper inflation, it's too late to really prepare for it. I do it now. Cheers.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I've been following the unfunded liability issue for many years, and some pundits on the topic don't account for increased wages, increased work forces ( especially in socialized government) and their math is simply (amount owed - amount in hand) = unfunded liability's however that doesn't support the crime which was committed in enabling those to have more than they put in or interest on it earned. Some of those crying loudest about that topic refuse to add into the equation future deposits from a larger work force that earns more money. Please NOTE I don't agree with that socialist philosophy but it's what they are doing. The people breaking it are the individuals in it getting a phat retirement based on 1-2 years last pay rather than a lifetimes pay as it should be.

Debt that can't be paid back intrigues me a great deal because I ask what will the federal reserve do with the money if we did pay it back ?



StratMaster said:


> Hyper inflation is what one sees at the END, when it's really too late to exchange your worthless dollars for hard assets. OTHER obvious signs of a pending economic collapse specific to THIS nation: 1) unfunded liabilities at absurd and impossible levels at local, state, and federal levels 2) debt at levels that cannot EVER be paid BACK 3) money being printed as a temporary fix (quantitative easing Obama) and debt based 4) Money has ALREADY lost 90+% of purchasing power 5) Over valued assets set to crash 6) serious competition from other currencies 7) partial (leading to total) loss of petrodollar status as per BRICS agreement, and more to follow. Anyway, we WILL see hyperinflation when all those dollars other nations were FORCED into stockpiling start coming home to roost. Petrodollar status is what kept the dollar valuable, and upon losing that status it will crash. Again, if we are already SEEING hyper inflation, it's too late to really prepare for it. I do it now. Cheers.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> I've been following the unfunded liability issue for many years, and some pundits on the topic don't account for increased wages, increased work forces ( especially in socialized government) and their math is simply (amount owed - amount in hand) = unfunded liability's however that doesn't support the crime which was committed in enabling those to have more than they put in or interest on it earned. Some of those crying loudest about that topic refuse to add into the equation future deposits from a larger work force that earns more money. Please NOTE I don't agree with that socialist philosophy but it's what they are doing. The people breaking it are the individuals in it getting a phat retirement based on 1-2 years last pay rather than a lifetimes pay as it should be.
> 
> Debt that can't be paid back intrigues me a great deal because I ask what will the federal reserve do with the money if we did pay it back ?


That's right on point Sir... socialist philosophy it is! Our PERS here in Oregon is a boondoggle paying public employees JUICY retirement benefits at the extreme loss to the taxpayer.

As far as the Federal Reserve, they may as well burn it for fuel. Once the amount of money equaled what was held in reserve to cover it in commodities: gold, silver, tobacco, etc.... The amount of money in circulation would represent the total value of the goods/assets of the USA + maybe 10% for credit. Then we went to fractional reserve banking, where the dollars were only PARTIALLY covered with hard assets like gold. Then when this was abused, printing money so far in excess of that fraction that it became obvious to the world, all those dollars started coming BACK with demands for gold in exchange... which is why Nixon had to take us off the gold standard or have our currency fail. Been a free for all since, with the petrodollar status holding us up. Now that's slipping away, and there is nowhere to kick the can further down the road, or more bunnies to pull out of a hat.

Once the very first federal Reserve Note was printed and issued, there was never any possibility of paying it back. The first dollar printed carried a DEBT of $1 from the US to the Fed... in order to make a complete payment requires a second dollar, which also carries $1 in debt. As a debt based fiat currency, it was designed to not be payable EVER. In the meantime, form an agency called the IRS and start collecting PAYMENTS of INTEREST on that debt FOREVER... or until it fails.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hyperinflation is unavoidable, at least in my view, and an economic collapse is not to be avoided: America will pay the piper, one way or the other. 
Twenty trillion dollars cannot be written off, or printed out in money, without a catastrophe ensuing. Will that come first, or will it be one of many things?

I do not know.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

The Abomination of Desolation


----------

